# Plans for this glorious Northern day?



## Corky (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm oop north and it's sunny!  Since this is a rare treat, how shall I spend my day?  What are you doing?  Maybe it'll inspire me.  Cheers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2005)

how will i spend it? down south! 

i'm going to the dentist.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 18, 2005)

i'm going to go into the centre of newcastle. and this evening go down the quayside to take some pictures of the bridge, sage and wheel. Fun fun fun.

quite fancy the beach though.


----------



## Spion (Aug 18, 2005)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> i'm going to go into the centre of newcastle. and this evening go down the quayside to take some pictures of the bridge, sage and wheel. Fun fun fun.
> 
> quite fancy the beach though.



I was in Newcastle on Tues. It was positively continental at the top end of Grey St

This morning I drove up near Skipton to get some welding done on my bike and it was facking glorious out there


----------



## Little_Alice (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going to sit in the garden and read a book all afternoon and I'm having friends round this evening.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 18, 2005)

Reading my book (Kafka - The Trial) and surfing U75


----------



## janeb (Aug 18, 2005)

Well to carry on making the most of the day there's an open air showing of an old b&w movie 'Sunrise' in Heaton Park Newcastle tonight, 9.00pm start - should be good and worth supporting as well so we get more events like this

janeb x


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2005)

i was in toon today, for about an hour. went down newgate st. bought a camera, n came home.

knackered


----------

